# 2011 Harbor Docks Cobia World Championships



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

The 2011 Harbor Docks Cobia World Championships and Crab Cruncher Classic are coming up, check the link for info.

http://www.cobiaworldchampionships.com/Cobia_World_Championships/Cobia_World_Championships.html


----------

